# SHENZHEN | Park Hyatt Bay Business Centre | 211m x 2 | 197m | 192m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Hengyu Group 恒裕集团
Architect: Capol International

Heights can be checked here


http://www.szns.gov.cn/nsqcsgxj/attachment/0/731/731845/8341315.pdf












By 摩天圳


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

In Gaoloumi they say its 2x211m and 2x201m, but they didn't post any source or evidence, so they probably made up the heights of the lower towers.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-21 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

25/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

20/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------

